

7 Things You Must Be Doing with Docker - agonzalezro
http://blog.getcrane.com/7-things-must-docker

======
collyw
"Over the next eighteen months, your enterprise will need to adopt container
technology at pace. And that will put pressure on you to assess the role
containers can play and adapt your infrastructure to support them"

Technology adoption for the sake of it? I managed 12 years so far without
Docker, why do I suddenly need it now? I Already know how to use virtualenv
with Python, or a full virtual machine. Why do I suddenly need another level?

Fad driven development.

~~~
landmark2
Whilst the article is written a bit like a sales pitch I believe docker makes
the difference when having infrustructures requiring several machines/roles

